# sapiosexual



## nickel (Aug 14, 2013)

Μετά το _metrosexual_ (μετροσεξουαλικός, μετροσέξουαλ) του 2004, με το _metro_ από το _μητροπολιτικός_, που όμως τρέχα γύρευε πόσοι πίστεψαν ότι έχει να κάνει με τη σεξουαλικότητα στο μετρό... τώρα (δηλαδή εδώ και 6 χρόνια) έχουμε την πρόκληση τού *sapiosexual*, που πρέπει γρήγορα να αποδώσουμε σωστά, προτού κυκλοφορήσει σε απλό μεταγραμματισμό, σαν το _μετροσέξουαλ_. Πείτε γρήγορα: *σοφοσεξουαλικός*; Ή κάτι άλλο; 


*sapiosexual* (plural *sapiosexuals*)
_noun_
A person sexually attracted to intelligence or the human mind. 
Etymology From Latin _sapiens_ (“wise, judicious”) + sexual.
http://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/sapiosexual

*sapiosexual*
July 19, 2007 Urban Word of the Day
One who finds intelligence the most sexually attractive feature.
“Me? I don't care too much about the looks. I want an incisive, inquisitive, insightful, irreverent mind. I want someone for whom philosophical discussion is foreplay. I want someone who sometimes makes me go ouch due to their wit and evil sense of humor. I want someone that I can reach out and touch randomly. I want someone I can cuddle with. I decided this all means that I am sapiosexual.”
http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=sapiosexual
*sapiosexuality*
(n.) A behavior of becoming attracted to or aroused by intelligence and its use.
http://www.unwords.com/unword/sapiosexuality.html

Επίσης:
http://www.collinsdictionary.com/submission/6304/Sapiosexual


----------



## bernardina (Aug 14, 2013)

Σεξυπνοσεξουαλικός; Μπααα, θυμίζει τον εφιάλτη κάθε γυναίκας 
Ευφυοσεξουαλικός;


Άσε που θα πρέπει να βρούμε και την κατάλληλη μετάφραση για το talk nerdy to me. Τέρμα πια το _μίλα μου βρόμικα._ Από τώρα και στο εξής, _μίλα μου νέρντικα. _


----------



## didge (Aug 14, 2013)

Καλησπέρα!
Μου αρέσει το ευφυοσεξουαλικός της Μπέρντι και του ρίχνω θετική ψήφο. Επίισης ρίχνω στο τραπέζι τις αποδόσεις ειδησεξουαλικός, γνωσεοσεξουαλικός και νουσεξουαλικός. Ελπίζω να μην καταργώ τους κανόνες της σύνθεσης λέξεων.


----------



## Marinos (Aug 14, 2013)

Εννοείται ότι το πήρα για λογοπαίγνιο (σαπιοσεξουαλικός!)... :)


----------



## nickel (Aug 14, 2013)

Καλησπέρα!



didge said:


> Ελπίζω να μην καταργώ τους κανόνες της σύνθεσης λέξεων.


Έχουν πέσει λιπόθυμοι!
_Ειδησιοσεξουαλικός_ και _γνωσιοσεξουαλικός_ κατά ΛΝΕΓ (έστω _ειδησεοσεξουαλικός_, κατά το _γνωσεοσεξουαλικός_) και _νοοσεξουαλικός_.


----------



## Marinos (Aug 14, 2013)

nickel said:


> _νοοσεξουαλικός_.


+1000


----------



## didge (Aug 14, 2013)

nickel said:


> Έχουν πέσει λιπόθυμοι!



Kακόμοιροι!
Άλλη μια θετική ψήφος στο νοοσεξουαλικός.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 14, 2013)

Βρε, αφήστε τα σάπια!


----------



## Themis (Aug 14, 2013)

Μυαλολάγνος.


----------



## Marinos (Aug 14, 2013)

Themis said:


> Μυαλολάγνος.



Αυτό άγγιξε την τελειότητα.


----------



## anansi (Aug 15, 2013)

Μη σταματάτε! Μερικοί εδώ μέσα έχουμε ευστροφοίστρο!


----------



## Palavra (Aug 15, 2013)

Στα χνάρια του Θέμη και της Μπέρνης: ευφυιολάγνος.






Disambiguation: *σαπιοσεξουαλικός*


----------



## Porkcastle (Aug 16, 2013)

Εννοείται πως κι εγώ θεώρησα τον σαπιοσέξουαλ συνώνυμο του σαβουρογάμη...
(Παρεμφερές έστω. ΓΑΒ, ΓΟΒ κλπ...)


----------



## pidyo (Mar 30, 2015)

Porkcastle said:


> Εννοείται πως κι εγώ θεώρησα τον σαπιοσέξουαλ συνώνυμο του σαβουρογάμη...



Σήμερα σκόνταψα στον αγγλικό όρο και εννοείται πως ήταν το πρώτο που σκέφτηκα κι εγώ. 

Αλλά έχω μια απορία για τον αγγλικό όρο. Όλα τα σύνθετα σε -sexual σχετίζονται είτε με βασικές σεξουαλικές επιλογές (homosexual, heterosexual, bisexual, pansexual), είτε με τρόπους έκφρασης ενός ναρκισσισμού που ενίοτε δεν έχει τόσο να κάνει με τη σεξουαλικότητα (metrosexual). Το sapiosexual όμως αφορά προτιμήσεις κι ανοίγει ολισθηρούς δρόμους. Αν αρχίσουμε με τα blondosexual, brunettosexual, magnosexual (του αρέσουν οι ψηλές), adeposexual (του αρέσουν οι στρουμπουλές), θα μας πάρει η κατηφόρα.


----------



## Costas (Aug 14, 2015)

*Σαπιοσέξουαλ...*

:)
Sapiosexualité : quand l'intelligence les met en transe (Le Figaro)


----------

